# Unripened banana?



## Janeysaney

I ate a banana that was slightly green and now I'm worried. It wasnt totally green, just green on the sides I suppose and on a section at the top. It didnt taste much different. It wasnt hard either, it was quite soft. I feel stupid for asking this question but could that have caused any harm to my baby?? I feel like such a :wacko:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Why would that have caused harm to the baby?? :wacko:

The food advice is so to avoid food poisoning because your immune system is lower than normal (even if you did get food poisoning, it's usually only a pain for you - won't harm the baby except in very very rare cases), I never heard of anyone getting food poisoning from a raw banana!


----------



## Jem88

It'll be fine.


----------



## hanelei

:thumbup: No, there's nothing in an unripe banana that could hurt anyone. They just don't taste very good is all!


----------



## Janeysaney

Ur probably right. I've just become so paranoid, arrrgggghhhhhhh!


----------



## tainja

Green Bananas (as it is called in the Caribbean) is a very healthy food source - full of iron, potassium and antioxidants. Of course green bananas are cooked and then eaten. You'll be just fine. xoxox


----------



## Mummy to be x

you will be fine hun x


----------



## M&S+Bump

Janeysaney said:


> Ur probably right. I've just become so paranoid, arrrgggghhhhhhh!

Well, stop it! :rofl:

Even if you get food poisoning, your baby will be fine. The only thing you'd have to worry about is listeria (soft cheeses, pate) - everything else is so as YOU don't get sick and wouldn't even affect the baby. So you can stop worrying and eat normally!


----------



## Janeysaney

M&S+Bump said:


> Janeysaney said:
> 
> 
> Ur probably right. I've just become so paranoid, arrrgggghhhhhhh!
> 
> Well, stop it! :rofl:
> 
> Even if you get food poisoning, your baby will be fine. The only thing you'd have to worry about is listeria (soft cheeses, pate) - everything else is so as YOU don't get sick and wouldn't even affect the baby. So you can stop worrying and eat normally!Click to expand...

If only it were as easy as just stopping it :cry:
Seriously pregnancy has brought about my old ocd's and I'm constantly questioning other peoples hygiene. Thinking stuff like I wonder if that waiter washed his hands after using the toliet?! Lol, I've even questioned my mum over her hygiene even though shes probably the one person I would trust in terms of hygiene. I feel crazy!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Janeysaney said:


> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janeysaney said:
> 
> 
> Ur probably right. I've just become so paranoid, arrrgggghhhhhhh!
> 
> Well, stop it! :rofl:
> 
> Even if you get food poisoning, your baby will be fine. The only thing you'd have to worry about is listeria (soft cheeses, pate) - everything else is so as YOU don't get sick and wouldn't even affect the baby. So you can stop worrying and eat normally!Click to expand...
> 
> If only it were as easy as just stopping it :cry:
> Seriously pregnancy has brought about my old ocd's and I'm constantly questioning other peoples hygiene. Thinking stuff like I wonder if that waiter washed his hands after using the toliet?! Lol, I've even questioned my mum over her hygiene even though shes probably the one person I would trust in terms of hygiene. I feel crazy!Click to expand...

I know how you feel, I have real issues with food and food hygiene (fear of vomiting causes fear of food poisoning and total paranoia!), but honestly - you'll be doing more harm to baby by stressing about every morsel that goes in your mouth, so try to relax. If you know YOU cooked it, and it was cooked fine, you'll be fine. Even if it wasn't cooked ok, chances are you'll still be fine - and even if YOU'RE not, bubs will be! The worst food will do to you is make you vomit for a day or two (apart from the afore-mentioned listeria which can be dangerous but is incredibly rare and easily avoided by avoiding pate and soft cheese) - it won't harm your baby.


----------



## herewego

I feel for you with your OCD, I'm the same! Mine has always been around infection and contamination phobia, so I'm really not enjoying things right now (heaven help my poor OH if he does something I deem could possibly-in-a-parallel-universe-harm-our-baby).

But regarding the 'nanas, don't worry hun, its only green potatoes we need to avoid because they CAN cause problems for the baby but the only thing an unripe banana is likely to give you is (yet more) constipation :D


----------



## bellablue

banana's can be eaten at any time depending on the person some like them bruised other like them ripe you'll be fine


----------



## EmzyJA

i eat green banana's all the time!!! i love them :) x


----------



## mislaww

Well now Janey - we're now 2/4. I want a banana! 

Yeah, green bananas = good.


----------



## blondey

I ate a banana earlier that was under ripe and it sucked all the moisture out of my mouth!!! 

I am weird though, I can't eat bananas that are too yellow as they are too banana-ry (gag!!!)

xx


----------



## Janeysaney

mislaww said:


> Well now Janey - we're now 2/4. I want a banana!
> 
> Yeah, green bananas = good.

Yaaaay :happydance:
I'm gonna make you crave so much food, you wont have the energy to leave the kitchen because you're so full. lol


----------



## mislaww

Janeysaney said:


> mislaww said:
> 
> 
> Well now Janey - we're now 2/4. I want a banana!
> 
> Yeah, green bananas = good.
> 
> Yaaaay :happydance:
> I'm gonna make you crave so much food, you wont have the energy to leave the kitchen because you're so full. lolClick to expand...

I'm telling you it's not that hard. Just stay away from rice pudding. And not to worry, my husband will be fetching the food for me...


----------



## Janeysaney

Oh I'm sorry I forgot you're a fellow pregnant and lazy momma. Well I'll just have to make your DH stuff your face so much you wont have the energy to open it.


----------



## madcatwoman

i love greeny yellow bannanas. cant stand them yello with brown spots!


----------



## Janeysaney

But the brown spotted bananas are the sweetest, how could you not like them!?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Janeysaney said:


> But the brown spotted bananas are the sweetest, how could you not like them!?

They're all mushy and yuck!

*shudders*

Green all the way :thumbup:


----------



## mislaww

M&S+Bump said:


> Janeysaney said:
> 
> 
> But the brown spotted bananas are the sweetest, how could you not like them!?
> 
> They're all mushy and yuck!
> 
> *shudders*
> 
> Green all the way :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agreed. Janey, you've lost me on mushy bananas.


----------



## Janeysaney

Haha, dammit know I have to think of some other food to tempt you with!


----------



## babypowder

I agree, I ate a green banana earlier too and I didn't think for one second it wouldn't be ok. I do not like brown spotty bananas, there has to be a middle ground.

As for constipation, well I hope my banana habit doesn't make it worse, my poor body will be awfully confused as I've been feeding it apricots for the last few days and also green bananas. Talk about conflict of interests! :wacko::haha: x


----------



## madcatwoman

M&S+Bump said:


> Janeysaney said:
> 
> 
> But the brown spotted bananas are the sweetest, how could you not like them!?
> 
> They're all mushy and yuck!
> 
> *shudders*
> 
> Green all the way :thumbup:Click to expand...

ewwww no!,may as well mush it up into a jar of baby food and be done with it!


----------



## mislaww

babypowder said:


> I agree, I ate a green banana earlier too and I didn't think for one second it wouldn't be ok. I do not like brown spotty bananas, there has to be a middle ground.
> 
> As for constipation, well I hope my banana habit doesn't make it worse, my poor body will be awfully confused as I've been feeding it apricots for the last few days and also green bananas. Talk about conflict of interests! :wacko::haha: x

Bananas have about 4 grams of fibre! I eat them regularly, and uh...I'm regular...

I just had a perfect, not green and not brown banana...yummy...


----------

